# Wake Rta and Sub-Ohm Replacement Coils



## Rob Fisher (23/12/17)

Any vendors have stock of the Wake RTA and the Sub-Ohm Replacement Coils (RTA compatible)? I can find the tank and I can find the coils but not at the same vendor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/12/17)

I think The Vape Industry has both. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/12/17)

Oops sorry see the tank is out of stock. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

